# Misterius singer of a Vivaldi Cantata"Cessate, omai cessate".



## Cimentopiuarduo (May 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,
before asking my first question to forum users, I think it is an appropriate, albeit minimal, presentation.
My name is Giuseppe, I am an architect, I live in Italy. I have a passion for "things" done right, proportionate, rhythmical
This inevitably leads me to be a fan, albeit superficial, of many composers of the past, mainly baroque.

On a cantata by Vivaldi focuses precisely my question.

The movie's director Aurelio Grimaldi, in one of his films (quite strong film award-inner at Cannes) titled "LE buttane", use as soundtrack an interpretation of the Vivaldi cantata "CCessate, omai Cessate."

In the scene in question, the "old professor" sets the record and sets off the turntable. While the echoes sung, he says that "She is Mary (or Maddie) Taylor" (at least that is what I seem to grasp), which is a "very old edition," and that "no one has sung so well ".

Do you have any idea of the real name of the singer?

I'm really curious to know who it is, and possibly where to find the interpretation. From my perhaps still immature preparation in this discipline, I find myself in agreement with the professor. Of the various interpretations I've heard, this sounds to me better than many others.

The scene can be seen at youtube link of the film, precisely at ten minute.






Thanks a lot,
Giuseppe


----------

